# Frequent Disconnects with Frontier DSL



## luxuria (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been with Frontier Internet for little over a year, for the first 8 months or so I was using a Speedstream 6250 modem, and later, after it malfunctioned, I was given a Gigaset SE567, the Speedstream ran flawlessly, and my disconnections were limited, but shortly after I got the Gigaset I began experiencing increasing amounts of disconnects. At first it was minimal, every now and again I would disconnect and I would think nothing of it, but recently it's been much more sporadic, happening dozens of times a day. I contacted tech support and they didn't seem to find any problems with the line, so they dispatched someone who couldn't seem to find anything out of the ordinary either. I've been wondering if anybody else has had this problem and if there are any solutions or tweaks in the settings that would proof beneficial to my situation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Run this a couple of times during the worst period for disconnections.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## luxuria (Jan 24, 2009)

I gave that a try, but at the rate of which my disconnects were occurring I wasn't able to get any input. I CAN however access statistics through frontier's router management page, I'm assuming that might suffice. I'll be sure to post a screen shot next time it occurs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, first stop is probably calling Frontier and complaining, let them do some diagnostics.

If you can't even run that test, surely they can pin that down! 

You do know that once you kick off the test, even if you disconnect, you can login to DSLReports and look at your test history, right?


----------



## luxuria (Jan 24, 2009)

I figured it would keep track of the quality regardless of whether I stayed connected or not, but the trouble is when I go through the bouts of disconnections it will only stay connected for a very small margin of time.
Next time it begins to occur I will try to strike as quick as possible, but until then, here is a screen shot of my statistics, maybe it will help.


----------



## luxuria (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally I was able to catch it at the right time, here are my results, the most recent amongst a surge of disconnects. Here is the link.

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1615092/79da2


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you change something in your router (or computer if no router) to respond to pings between the 2nd and 3rd tests?

If you did not then it seems to me that your problem is very local--maybe your phone wiring, or a bad (or missing) filter, or the modem, or the router (or computer if no router). I claim no expertise in reading those reports, so don't take my thinking as necessarily accurate. I'm mostly posting this because I think John will be interested in the question I asked.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something sure changed, Terry's right.

From all the reports, (even the incomplete ones), I think you have a real issue from the modem outward from the indications.

I'd start with a new modem, since all of these issues started when you got the new one.

I'd also examine very closely the interior wiring, since that's a likely suspect here. Truthfully, my fix for DSL issues is as follows, it eliminates screwing around with filters for each phone and divorces the DSL service from the interior wiring in the house. This is also a sure way to know that your home wiring is not the issue.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------

